# Juki "longarm" machine and frame??



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I see that they are having a special price on a Juki 2000 (??) longarm machine (well...only 13", I think!) and a Grace starter quality queen-sized frame. $1499 for all of it. 

Compared to REAL longarm machines and frames, I know that is a real steal....but is it worth it? Will I be unhappy with it?? Will I wish I had paid $6K or more for a better one? 

I know NOTHING about longarm quilting, so would appreciate any comments!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Well, I bought a Nolting Fun Quilter (17") thinking it would be just fine and it didn't take me long to figure out that I should've bought one with a deeper throat size. 

The reason: the machines go fast and it doesn't take much time to go across the quilt and with every roll of the quilt, to get to the next section, the quilting area becomes smaller due to the bulk.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I think the answer to that is that it depends... if you can afford a bigger system, then you will likely regret purchasing the smaller one. If you cannot afford the bigger system, then you will likely be thrilled with getting the best that you can afford.

Years ago when I was a realtor, I was always very careful not to show my clients homes outside their price range... it's impossible to be happy with less when you've seen more for many people. DH and I do the same for ourselves... we pick our budget, and don't look outside of it. Blissful ignorance is often a good thing!

Saying that, many many people happily quilt on just a standard size sewing machine, and produce award winning work. I knew from the beginning that if I wanted to quilt a lot, that wasn't going to work for me, and so I discussed it with DH. I was either going to spend a chunk to have the tools I wanted, or find a different hobby. Turns out the answer was to turn it into a business, LOL


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a Bailey home quilter. They come in 13, 15 and 17 inch sizes. I got the 17 inch and glad I did. I agree with CJ, if you can afford a bigger system get it.


----------



## 2stanleyde (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a Handiquilter with a 16" throat -- I agree with what was said above, if I had it to do over -- I would try for something with a larger throat area -- when you are doing a queen size quilt with a panto, you have to really center up your pattern or you will run into a problem after the quilt is advanced, as the roll around the take-up bar gets bigger reducing your throat area.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have the HQ16, too. For me it is perfect. I can do most everything I want. Mine is on a table that rolls and therefore takes up less space. I started out looking for something smaller and am glad I didn't go any smaller. 

I know nothing about what you are looking for but I will advise you that you want a stitch regulator. My MIL had a shop and had one without it. It is just so much nicer with it.


----------

